# Newbie,..........I mean seriously new.



## Cbs84 (Mar 5, 2012)

So new I haven't even smelled the wax on a board yet.

I've been thinking giving snowboarding a try for a long time and I've finally decided I ain't getting any younger (now 27) so its time to stop thinking about it and do something about it.

I joined this forum because, the best place to get straight forward and useful advice, is of course, as everyone knows, is the Internet......right? 

Anyways, Im from Scotland, and believe it or not, Scotland ain't the best place in the world for winter sports. We get plenty of winter weather but that tends to just be wind, rain and cold. Not enough snow to make snowboarding a worthwhile hobbie. Which really sucks considering theres a ski resort laugh only an hou away from me. Sorry, the reason I laugh is because, well, have a look for yourself:

Glenshee Ski Centre - Glenshee Ski Centre Panoramic Webcam

And thats supposidly in season! Therefore, before I really get into it, is there any advice you guys could share. I would be pretty much be doing this by myself since none of my mates are into it, so is the boarder community pretty chilled out towards newbies trying to get into the sport? Freindly? Helpful? That kinda thing, or is it a person by person basis?

Also, since Scotland isn't gonna be the place to properly learn or really enjoy it to its fullest, where's the best place to take a trip to. The most obvious places would be France, Austria or Switzerland, but someone told me that the best place to learn is Canada.

If anyone has any answers or any advice in general, i'd really appreciate it. 

Cheers


----------



## Khao (Mar 6, 2012)

Cbs84 said:


> So new I haven't even smelled the wax on a board yet.
> 
> I've been thinking giving snowboarding a try for a long time and I've finally decided I ain't getting any younger (now 27) so its time to stop thinking about it and do something about it.
> 
> ...


Well I guess Australia doesn't look so bad now :cheeky4:

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Any snowboarding is better than no snowboarding. You'll probably do more park and ground tricks, given your epic mountain 

But, practice like crazy, and when you go on vacation to the Alps or something, you'll be ready to have a good time.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

If you can come to Canada a lot of resorts have really good deals for learning to snowboard. Lift tickets, rental gear, and lessons for $30-$100 depending on the resort.

I learned in Ontario at Blue Mountain which is tiny in the grand scheme of things, but a great resort to learn at.

As far as the crowd goes, you'll get your usual mix of people. Generally it's a really fun sport with really great people, but you get the odd screwball who likes messing things up for other people.

Other than that, what can I say? My GF started when she was 28 and LOVES the sport! I've been boarding for almost 20 years and I think she loves it more than me! :laugh:


----------



## Cbs84 (Mar 5, 2012)

Well looks like i've landed on my feet. I've just found out that my work has a ski & snowboarding club. They organise 2 trips a year. This year they have been to switzerland & is currently in the alps somewhere. Looks like i'll be heading off with them next year.

In the mean time i'm gonna head through to the indoor place. £80 for a four hour leasson. Its probably gonna take longer than that to learn and i'll probably just be falling down a lot, but at least it'll give me a chance to see if im gonna be really into it.


----------



## Weezy32 (Mar 15, 2012)

Cbs84 said:


> Well looks like i've landed on my feet. I've just found out that my work has a ski & snowboarding club. They organise 2 trips a year. This year they have been to switzerland & is currently in the alps somewhere. Looks like i'll be heading off with them next year.
> 
> In the mean time i'm gonna head through to the indoor place. £80 for a four hour leasson. Its probably gonna take longer than that to learn and i'll probably just be falling down a lot, but at least it'll give me a chance to see if im gonna be really into it.


First day is gonna be challenging, you will fall on your ass alot lulz (most likely). First day i was falling down alot trying to learn how to stop and turn but second day i was going through green course w no problems. 

Dont give up...and trust me you will reep the benefits later on. 

Also these videos are good if you wanna look at em before you go. It will give you some insight on what the trainer will be talking about. 

How to Snowboard: Step 1 - Introduction to Snowboarding - YouTube


----------

